# Has anyone here lost a lot of weight?



## g17 (May 27, 2008)

I've been overweight for quite a few years now. I believe my SA contributed to my weight gain by making it difficult for me to go outside and be more physically active. About a year ago I decided to make some serious changes by eating healthier and forcing myself to go outside and exercise more. So far I've lost about 80lbs and have about 40lb more to go before I'll be in the normal BMI range. 

Now I don't expect losing weight to cure my SA or anything, after all I had SA before I put on all this weight, but I do believe that me being obese has made it even more difficult to overcome my SA. 
I'm curious as to the experiences of everyone else regarding weight loss and SA.


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

80 lbs.?! Congratulations, that's amazing! :yay

Let's see, I've only now lost ~30 lbs. so far and still have another 70ish to go, but it _is_ working; I just have to keep at it. As for how that plays out with my SA? I think it doesn't help it any, sure, but I know it's not the sole reason for my weight gain. I'm ashamed and embarrassed when people look at me in public - that probably has something to do with SA, or it's at least exacerbated by it. Like you, I don't expect my anxiety to disappear with the weight, but I do count on it being a little less painful to be seen in public with every pound lost.

Again, congrats. I hope you're proud of your hard work. :yes


----------



## sociallyawkward85 (Aug 7, 2011)

well I was heavy all through highschool I think i weighed around 190-200 lbs since then I lost alot of weight now i weigh about 150 but I lost it like 6 years ago so it nothing current.


----------



## slushie87 (Jul 28, 2011)

Congrats on the weight loss!! I was overweight up until age 21. I lost 30lbs once I stopped my meds. I did most of it by working out in my room 5 times a week and occasionally going running at the school track during hours that no one is around. The old gym I went to was always too crowded so I saved up money for dumbbells and a mat and I workout in my bedroom..we're currently looking for an affordable 24hour gym so I can workout during hours when it's not as crowded so i don't get overwhelmed by loads of ppl and get anxious weighting for the weight room to clear up. My SA isn't as bad as it was when I was overweight.


----------



## FTFADIA (Jul 26, 2011)

First off congrats on losing the weight!!! Keep up the good work!!!

I've also lost about 80'bs. I've been overweight pretty much my whole life and recently went down from 270 to 190lbs. Im not sure if how much more weight I wanna lose, people say that Im a good weight now for my height at 6' and that I shouldnt lose anymore. I just wanna see how good of shape I can get into. Im just gonna keep working out and eating good and see what happens. Ultimately I would like to get more muscular than just an average build guy but it may take awhile. 

As for how its effected my SA, I have to say that it has helped me a bit but I still get nervous and anxious. I notice that I have an easier time talking to people and initiating conversations with people and that Im not as self conscience but I still have a few problems. First I can talk to girls now but still dont have the courage to ask a girl out. Second I still sweat alot when I get nervous and still go blank/forget simple things when Im really nervous. Third if I get really anxious I still get dizzy and feel like Im gonna pass out. And finally I still cant do things on my own like going shopping even though I need clothes because I lost all this weight. 

In conclusion I think losing weight cures a few symptoms of SA but I think we need to get to the root of why we are not ok with ourselves in the first place. I think if we learn to accept ourselves for the good and the bad, then that will ultimately cure us of SA.


----------



## King Moonracer (Oct 12, 2010)

FTFADIA said:


> First off congrats on losing the weight!!! Keep up the good work!!!
> 
> I've also lost about 80'bs. I've been overweight pretty much my whole life and recently went down from 270 to 190lbs. Im not sure if how much more weight I wanna lose, people say that Im a good weight now for my height at 6' and that I shouldnt lose anymore. I just wanna see how good of shape I can get into. Im just gonna keep working out and eating good and see what happens. Ultimately I would like to get more muscular than just an average build guy but it may take awhile.
> 
> ...


howd you do it? haha, im 280 and 6'3, ive just started eating right...whatd u do? how long did it take?


----------



## FTFADIA (Jul 26, 2011)

King Moonracer said:


> howd you do it? haha, im 280 and 6'3, ive just started eating right...whatd u do? how long did it take?


Theres no short cuts and no secrets. Just hard work. It really didnt take me that long about 8 months. My gf of 12 years dumped me 8 months ago and I was really depressed so I ate a lot less cause of the depression and read that exercise can cure depression. So I began weight lifting 5 days a week and at night I had trouble sleeping because I was so depressed, I go run until I was so physically exhausted that I just collapse and fall asleep.

I eat fairly clean now. when Im by myself I try to eat as healthy as possible but when Im out I really dont stress too much about what I eat. But then again Im a hermit and dont go out much. I've been a bit lazy on working out because I been feeling a bit discouraged that the exercise hasnt helped my depression but I guess I just got to tough it out and if keep working out Ill eventually feel better.

Good luck on getting in shape, I find it helps more with SA opposed to depression. Work hard and eat clean. Biggest thing for me was that I always felt hungry before so dont drink alot of calories like pop and juice but save those calories for more food


----------



## arothyn (Aug 15, 2011)

I just want to applaud everyone here for their weight loss endeavors. 

I was overweight (massivly) for so long! I was 250-300lbs. and after a year I'm down to 167lbs. I'm not at my goal weight yet but I'm working on it. 

My anxiety prevents me from going out a lot. While working on getting out, theres no reason we can stay in shape and use the gym at home, or hours when its less busy!


----------



## frillylove (Sep 11, 2010)

I lost about 20 lbs when I was younger through stupid means (eating around 600cal a day) and subsequently gained twice the amount back. I tried calorie restriction and steady-state cardio to get rid of those extra pounds, but it never worked for me. I haven't lost a significant amount of weight yet, but I'm in the process of becoming healthier through low carb, strength training, and quitting eating between meals. I've also recently started running 3x a week so in a few months I'll be in shape to start HIIT. 

Although the way I lost weight before wasn't healthy, my self esteem definitely improved during that time. I expect that my anxiety will improve when I drop the pounds, especially since it involves avoiding sugar and exercising several times a week.


----------



## IntrovertedEyes93 (Aug 22, 2011)

*Ahh the scales!*

I've never lost much weight before tbh, I have about enough trouble trying to put it on! I'm 105 pounds. I have eating issues and I'm currently struggling to eat. Congrats to all those who are at their "happy weight" :clap


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

When I was 21 went from 185 to 140 (keep in mind at 15 I was a lean 155) in a few short months by accident. But that was mostly a result of being too poor to eat enough and mental distress which destroyed my appetite anyway. Wouldn't recommend that diet plan.


----------



## Jenikyula gone mad (Nov 9, 2009)

Awesome job! I'm trying to lose about 20 pounds myself. I definitely think we both will be more confident with healthy bodies. =)


----------



## flykiwi (Jul 18, 2011)

ive been the same exact weight (give or take 5 ibs)
for 2 years. :/ even after dieting and excercising.
the dieting does basically nothing. but ive noticed i can lose
3-5 pounds a week if i excercise. 
problem is its hard to find energy when your at work 
everyday for 9 hours standing up. :/ but i used to weigh 280!
i lost 30 ibs just from getting a job and walking around more.... 
maybe excercise is the most important key.. >_>


----------



## SpitfireJane (Aug 25, 2011)

When I was a teenager I was severely overweight. Between the ages of 18-20 I lost over 150 pounds.

I had to start out slowly Just walking places with my headphones in. Also I wouldn't walk anywhere unless I knew I had to get something so I would pick a convenience store that was a mile and a half to two miles away to walk there and grab a diet Pepsi. Then I started changing other things slowly but surely. Does it worry you what people might think if they see you exercising? It worried me for a while, but after exercising for a few months I discovered I loved it and I didn't care what they thought.

I know it didn't cure my social anxiety but I know that it made me feel more confident in myself to know I could do something on that scale. Congrats to losing all that weight so far. It's a good accomplishment.


----------



## Judge (Oct 15, 2010)

was 220, now ive been at 160 for about a year. just had to make a change in my lifestyle. I started out walking for an hour a day / walking to class instead of driving.


----------



## Cerrada (May 26, 2009)

I lost quite a bit of weight back in 2007. I went from 160 and I'm currently at 117. I cut out all unhealthy food and started exercising almost everyday. Now it's become a big part of my life. Exercising makes me feel good.

I do work out videos [Slim in 6 at the moment...going to be starting p90X soon] and walk 5-6 miles every day. I'm trying to get down to 110lbs! Imma be beast /postflex


----------



## jessyyyissiqqq (Mar 8, 2011)

I wasn't overweight or anything but I was like a pound away from being considered overweight and I decided I needed to lose some weight which I did and it's turned into what I think is an eating disorder.


----------



## AlekaHarlow (Aug 26, 2011)

My results aren't even comparable to the ones people have posted on this thread, lol, but for the last 2 months I've gained about 15-20lbs. I got really fed up about a week ago and began keeping a journal of my calorie intake (which helped me a lot in the past) and have started taking some supplements that help me control my cravings (as well as decrease my anxiety) and have currently lost 8lbs and counting


----------



## Later (May 5, 2011)

Yes I have lost a lot of weight, 70lbs loss from 195lbs. exercise has been routine for me now, also counting calories. sadly I hold a distorted body image of myself. I'm aiming for 110lbs.


----------

